# Chromecast no longer works?



## rcoaster (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a Roamio Plus, and was please to see that I could use Chromecast to cast a video stream (via Youtube) from my phone to my TiVo. After the fall update, Chromecast no longer finds the TiVo any more. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Works fine for me. You may have to reboot everything.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Did I miss something? The Chromecast software will communicate with TiVo? Sounds like in this case the Chromecast would not even need to be hooked up to an HDMI port as long as the TiVo is.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

waynomo said:


> Did I miss something? The Chromecast software will communicate with TiVo? Sounds like in this case the Chromecast would not even need to be hooked up to an HDMI port as long as the TiVo is.


+1 for confusion... Chromecast is supposed to be a signal receiving device essentially right (similar to how TiVo 'receives' airplay-type signals)? How do they work together (and why do they need to work together is the better question I guess)?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Confusion understood...

Chromecast is a product- tivo does not have Chromecast. TiVo has support for DIAL, the protocol used by Chromecast and it allows you to "cast" certain OTT services to your TiVo... Such as Youtube and Netflix


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Confusion understood...
> 
> Chromecast is a product- tivo does not have Chromecast. TiVo has support for DIAL, the protocol used by Chromecast and it allows you to "cast" certain OTT services to your TiVo... Such as Youtube and Netflix


How would you go about doing this? TiVo has Netflix and Youtube already installed.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Chromecast app never found a TiVo


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

waynomo said:


> How would you go about doing this? TiVo has Netflix and Youtube already installed.


It's just for if you happened to be browsing on your phone or iPad, then you can just "cast it" directly to your TiVo, a la' the Chromecast, since TiVo has the same DIAL support built in. You also have the option of using the apps directly on the TiVo as you mention.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> How would you go about doing this? TiVo has Netflix and Youtube already installed.


You pull up the corresponding app on your phone/tablet, in the corner there is a little icon that looks kinda like the antenna signal strength. Click that and it will pull up a list of available devices. Select the TiVo. Now play a video. It will automatically launch the corresponding app on your TiVo and play the video. And you will have basic control over the video from your phone/tablet like being able to scrub and pause/play.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I only get the "cast" icon on youtube (from chrome browser on laptop) if I already have the youtube app open on TiVo.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was watching a recorded show on TiVo and when I selected the TiVo from Chromecast on my smartphone the YouTube video came right up on my TiVo. 

It looks like this only works with apps on the TiVo. I.e. It doesn't work with HBOGO. 

Still neat, but it's a shame we can't do more with it.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

I assume this will only work if your Roamio is on wifi, and not hard-wired into your network???


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

buckyswider said:


> I assume this will only work if your Roamio is on wifi, and not hard-wired into your network???


Nope, Mine is hardwired and working fine.

Wifi and wired devices must be connected to the same router


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmmm, interesting. Fired up youtube on my phone, hit the chromecast button, and my roamio and all four mins showed up as selections. As others have stated I'm not sure how useful it is in this incarnation, but it's interesting nonetheless. Maybe TiVO will come out with a screencast app? The chromecast standalone app doesn't find the tivo boxes....


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

buckyswider said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Fired up youtube on my phone, hit the chromecast button, and my roamio and all four mins showed up as selections. As others have stated I'm not sure how useful it is in this incarnation, but it's interesting nonetheless. Maybe TiVO will come out with a screencast app? The chromecast standalone app doesn't find the tivo boxes....


That is interesting. The Chromecast option showed up for me for Netflix and YouTube. It didn't show up for Amazon Prime.

- Merg


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Folks, when you use the term 'chromecast' and you are talking about seeing this on your phone or tablet:










You are using the incorrect terminology, which can be confusing to many. What you are talking about is simply called 'casting'.

'Chromecast' is a device. Here is a picture of one:










and Tivo does not require this to cast YouTube or Netflix onto your big screen. (Tivo can't interface with this device at all.)

As stated in Post #5 above, Tivo and Chromecast both use DIAL to cast certain streams from your mobile device to your TV.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, lots of incorrect terminology being thrown around and making this topic even more confusing. Tivo has supported the DIAL protocol since they made the switch to HTML5 Youtube and Netflix apps, which has been about 1 year now. 

DIAL (DIscovery And Launch) is a protocol, written by Netflix and Youtube and formerly used by the Chormecast device, that is included on Tivo which essentially identifies that the Tivo exists on the home network and that supported apps can make a call to the Tivo to launch the Youtube or Netflix app. The 2nd screen device is able to tell the Tivo to launch an app and then have that app display a particular video. The Tivo is the device requesting and displaying the content from the internet, the 2nd screen app is merely a "remote" for the app on the Tivo.

It's a great feature, especially for Youtube. I find it much simpler to search and find content via the iOS app and then "cast" the video to my Tivo instead of using the Tivo remote to type in search terms into the Youtube app one painful letter at a time (unless you have a Tivo Slide remote).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

NJ Webel said:


> Folks, when you use the term 'chromecast' and you are talking about seeing this on your phone or tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the problem is this icon. I automatically associate this with Chromecast. I don't recall seeing it before. The ability to cast is part of Chromecast.

Are you saying it is independent of Chromecast? I'm thinking if my tablet didn't have the Chromecast functionality installed I wouldn't be seeing the cast icon.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Part of the problem is this icon. I automatically associate this with Chromecast. I don't recall seeing it before. The ability to cast is part of Chromecast.
> 
> Are you saying it is independent of Chromecast? I'm thinking if my tablet didn't have the Chromecast functionality installed I wouldn't be seeing the cast icon.


I have no Chromecasts, but I see that icon in the YouTube app on my iPhone at home, and when I tap it, it shows me all the Tivo Roamios (and minis) on my home network.

If I tap one of them, that Tivo automatically launches YouTube and opens the video.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Part of the problem is this icon. I automatically associate this with Chromecast. I don't recall seeing it before. The ability to cast is part of Chromecast.
> 
> Are you saying it is independent of Chromecast? I'm thinking if my tablet didn't have the Chromecast functionality installed I wouldn't be seeing the cast icon.


That icon was on lots of apps for years before the Chromecast came out. It has nothing to do with Chromecast. I think YouTube on the Xbox 360 was the first app I saw work with DIAL.

This kind of thing happens periodically. I heard someone say that the NFC payment logo on a checkout terminal was the "apple pay icon." We associate technologies with the most common instance of that technology.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So it's a generic DIAL icon? Interesting.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was reading up on this a bit more. Interesting to note that Chromecast is now using mDNS instead of DIAL.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

waynomo said:


> So it's a generic DIAL icon? Interesting.


It is a "Cast" icon. Chromecast and DIAL devices will both show up under the same cast icon.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I was reading up on this a bit more. Interesting to note that Chromecast is now using mDNS instead of DIAL.


What protocol Chromecast uses for discovery is pretty irrelevant (on Android the discovery happens at the system level in the services framework). Casting to devices that support DIAL will still be possible no matter what Chromecast is using.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Using netflix, for me it opens the netflix app but then fails to open the video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah my Samsung smart TV had this functionality long before the Chromecast even existed. I think the whole concept just didn't really catch on until the Chromecast, and it's $35 price tag, hit the market.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I find that certain apps on my phone will find my chromecast and my Roamio and Premiere (ie Netflix) while other apps just find my chromecast (ie Hulu).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jmbach said:


> I find that certain apps on my phone will find my chromecast and my Roamio and Premiere (ie Netflix) while other apps just find my chromecast (ie Hulu).


That is because DIAL requires the app on the host to support DIAL. The Hulu app on TiVo doesn't support DIAL.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

OK. That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

So does the Chromecast device plug into the back of the Tivo to enable the Tivo's Chromecasting capabilities. Can IOS devices Chromecast to the Tivo too or just devices running google's Chrome OS?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

fyodor said:


> So does the Chromecast plug into the back of the Tivo to enable the Tivo's Chromecasting capabilities. Can IOS devices Chromecast to the Tivo too or just devices running google's Chrome OS?


Sigh... Tivo doesn't have Chromecast, tivo doesn't support Chromecast and tivo doesn't try to mimic Chromecast,

Tivo has a couple of apps that support dial protocol (YouTube and Netflix). Nothing more, no chome mirroring, no other apps NO CHROMECAST!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, you people are too easy.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

fyodor said:


> Oh, you people are too easy.


Only some of us


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Did YouTube or TiVo remove this feature? I no longer see the "cast" icon in the iOS YouTube app on my iPad.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah weird - doesn't work on mine either (iPhone)



ShoutingMan said:


> Did YouTube or TiVo remove this feature? I no longer see the "cast" icon in the iOS YouTube app on my iPad.


----------

